# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Аюрведа и раздельное питание

## Ayodhya natha das

Харе Кришна!

Уважаемые знатоки аюрведы и ведической диетологии, буду признателен за ответ на вопрос о том, насколько соотносятся принципы раздельного питания в современной (западной) диетологии и принципы питания согласно аюрведе. 

С одной стороны, аюрведа говорит о том, что для полноценного приема пищи необходимо наличие в ней ингридиентов всех шести вкусов, при этом указывает на некоторую несовместимость продуктов, которые за один прием пищи потреблять не следует. 

С другой стороны, системы раздельного питания основаны на том, что нельзя смешивать явно белковую пищу с явно углеводной или жиры с сахарами и т.п., так как на переваривание этих ингридиентов выделяется разный по составу и свойствам желудочный сок и какой-то из ингридиентов обязательно останется непереваренным. 

По себе заметил (я склонен к полноте, к сожалению), что если в одинаковых условиях есть одновременно рис+горох или жир+сахар, то поднимается вес (до +10-12 кг) и размер одежды увеличивается на два размера! Если придерживаться принципов раздельного питания, то все нормализуется.

В то же время, если посмотреть на то, что рекомендуется есть по аюрведе (хотя, я не большой знаток этого), то таких запретов на смешение продуктов я не вижу, наоборот - очень распространено употреблять одновременно рис+горох, плюс еще и лепешки из хлеба, + овощи тушеные в масле, панир, сверху что-то сладкое, то есть по принципам раздельного питания - полное безобразие!  

Понятно, что сравнивать авторитет аюрведы и какие-то западные диетические системы не стоит, авторитет Вед не обсуждается, но на практике так получается, что если все смешивать - лично у меня наблюдаются проблемы. Например, если я съем один творог со сметаной, то все нормально. Если добавлю в эту белковую смесь немного сахара для вкуса или съем блинчик с творогом - будет изжога, повышенная кислотность, отрыжка и т.п. При обычном смешении продуктов (все вместе) есть проблема с повышенным весом, при раздельном употреблении тех же продуктов этого нет. 

Отсюда вопрос - насколько соотносятся между собой принципы раздельного питания (то есть запрет на смешивание белков и углеводов, жиров и сахаров и т.п.) и аюрведические принципы питания? Есть ли подтверждение такому подходу к раздельному питанию в аюрведе? В общих чертах, если буду придерживаться раздельного питания, не нанесу ли ущерб здоровью из-за этого? 

Если есть в этом деле специалисты - буду очень признателен за ответ. Заранее извиняюсь за свой тупой вопрос  :smilies: 

Спасибо

Ваш слуга 

Айодха натха дас

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

> Определить свою дошу, можно используя данный тест - http://www.ayurvedamarket.ru/advanced/doshatest.php


По результатам теста мое тело - это какой-то мутант - всего почти одинаково   :aaaaaaa:   : 

Вата  70 
Питта  82 
Капха  77

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Хари бол, Айодха Натх, рад тебя видеть здесь!
Может так статься, что такое соотношение дош является близким к идеальному. Обычно доминирует одна или две доши и третья здорово отстает. Например, у меня Ваты больше всего, Питты немного поменьше, а Капхи очень мало. Но есть конституция, при которой все три доши в довольно гармоничных отношениях. Это похоже на хороший признак, насколько я понимаю. 
А по поводу соотношения западных систем и аюрведы, здесь лучше доверять практическому опыту. Потому что, как было замечено выше, Аюрведа не существует вне аюрведических врачей с большим опытом. Поэтому они, как правило, используют комплексный подход. На основе просто книжек по Аюрведе сами мы этого не поймем, т.к. книжки описывают общие правила, но есть и исключения. Мы можем лишь опытным путем определить свою диету с учетом сезона, своих энергетических затрат, возраста и т.д.

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

Мои поклоны, Враджендра кумар, также рад тому, что есть возможность общаться с тобой и другими вайшнавами в рамках форума - технологии на службе Кришны  :smilies: 

Насчет доши - возможно еще проблема в тесте - я на некоторые вопросы отвечал с затруднением, здесь, наверное, нужен еще и внешний взгляд специалиста на само тело, все ведь нужно пощупать, понюхать и т.п.  :mig: 

А тема совместимости риса с горохом пока не раскрыта, как я вижу  :tongue:  , придется как-то самому выкручиваться. Хотя выбирать продукты из тех, что вообще доступны в том месте, где я живу - квест еще тот...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Насчет доши - возможно еще проблема в тесте - я на некоторые вопросы отвечал с затруднением, здесь, наверное, нужен еще и внешний взгляд специалиста на само тело, все ведь нужно пощупать, понюхать и т.п.


Да, я в Индии в аюрведическом отделении госпиталя Кастурба (Манипал, штат Картатака) проходил тест на доши и там вообще другие были вопросы и тест был более подробный. 




> А тема совместимости риса с горохом пока не раскрыта, как я вижу  , придется как-то самому выкручиваться. Хотя выбирать продукты из тех, что вообще доступны в том месте, где я живу - квест еще тот...


Еще вопрос о совместимости риса с горохом в аюрведе может решаться за счет умелого применения специй, которые выступают катализатором многих процессов. На западе культура пользования специями не очень развита, в отличие от Индии. Поэтому то, что несовместимо на западе (если взять рис и горох в чистом виде), то может быть вполне совместимо по Аюрведе, где используются разные специи для максимального усвоения этих продуктов.

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

> Еще вопрос о совместимости риса с горохом в аюрведе может решаться за счет умелого применения специй, которые выступают катализатором многих процессов. На западе культура пользования специями не очень развита, в отличие от Индии. Поэтому то, что несовместимо на западе (если взять рис и горох в чистом виде), то может быть вполне совместимо по Аюрведе, где используются разные специи для максимального усвоения этих продуктов.


Кстати, да, я что-то не принял во внимание этот аспект... Придется на старости лет в изучение аюрведы погружаться, не совсем это, конечно, то, чем хотелось бы заниматься, но видимо никуда от этого не денешься, возраст о себе намекает...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Только что спросил жену и она говорит, что в горох нужно обязательно добавлять асафетиду, куркуму и имбирь. К рису может быть какой-то подлив или чатни. В этом случае усвоение идет лучше. Что касается раздельного питания, как я понимаю, существует несколько систем и они совершенно разные. Поэтому нужно все устанавливать на своем опыте с учетом конституции.

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

> Если Вы горох не очень хорошо переносите, попробуйте заменить его на маш.


Спасибо Вам за советы и информацию, я, конечно же, все адекватно воспринимаю, что диагностика или лечение по Интернету - это не самое правильное дело.  :smilies: 

А насчет гороха - Вы меня не так наверное поняли, я как раз говорю про то, что по отдельности у меня все виды пищи прекрасно усваиваются (и дал любой, и творог, и все остальное), но когда они смешиваются - рожа становится шире плеч, ползет вес вверх, а это есть признак неблагополучия в теле. А как только начинаю есть это раздельно (например, днем зерновые+овощи, а вечером только тушеные овощи+панир) - все отлично, правда переваривается все молниеносно, через час уже снова проголодавшийся. Но если смешать одновременно и чапати, и дал, и рис, и овощи, и панир (всего, естественно, по чуть-чуть) - то налицо дискомфорт. 

Вот и стал интересоваться, нет ли в аюрведе чего-либо, что подтверждало бы такую теорию (не смешивать белки с углеводами, например).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Одно из самых популярных блюд среди вайшнавов - китри (кичри), в котором сочетаются рис, горох (лучше маш, т.к. он легче), овощи. Консистенция густого супа. Если туда грамотно положить специи (черная горчица, черный перец, кумин молотый, куркума и асафетида), то все отлично усваивается и рис гороху не мешает.

----------


## Кирилл дас

У нас в городе есть человек, очень хорошо разбирающийся в аюрведической кухне. Он не из ИСККОН, однако в понимании здорового питания он явно преуспел. Он полон энергии и ездит по стране и по миру с мастер-классами по йоге и здоровому питанию.

Он говорил, что раздельное питание применяется только когда организм ослаблен (после операции, например), но для здорового организма такое питание абсолютно неприемлемо, поскольку не дает должной нагрузки на органы пищеварения, и те теряют тонус, присущий их нормальному состоянию.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мне нравится раздельное питание,для слабых желудков  это  хорошо.Хотя и китри люблю,но не так часто,а то что в храме-вообще не могу есть:-(

Не то чтоб совсем раздельно кушаю,но утром кашу не прикусываю бутербродом и не запиваю чаем.Просто каша,часто на воде,без сахара,ну или с бананом(варёным)...Типа того.

Потом через какое-то время салатик,потом ещё позже  ,в обед,суп(лёгкий) и специй не кладу,от них мне хуже,особенно от асафетиды куркумы ,тмина и пр....Хотя говорят они помогают,видать не всем....
вата113
питта91
капха29

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> По результатам теста мое тело - это какой-то мутант - всего почти одинаково    : 
> 
> Вата  70 
> Питта  82 
> Капха  77


А кажется,наоборот-всё в равновесии-это хорошо:-)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

О, здесь дошами можно померяться, говорят психологически помогает

Вата 68
Питта 96 
Капха 83

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Не,мне Вашей не надо...она склонна к полноте:-)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Не,мне Вашей не надо...она склонна к полноте:-)


Ну и ладно, подумаешь. Я вообще-то до первых холодов снова стану стройным. А вот ваша вата - тоже толстовата

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

> А вот ваша вата - тоже толстовата


Подобно тому, как на мирских форумах появляется флуд, на трансцендентных форумах появляется праджалпа  :sorry:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Трансцендентный переводчик: Флуд (англ. Flood) = Праджалпа (санскрит). :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Подобно тому, как на мирских форумах появляется флуд, на трансцендентных форумах появляется праджалпа


Да, простите. Ваши доши самые классные, да и сам вы интересный человек. Читал тему с удовольствием.

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

Уважаемый Вриндавана Чандра Дас, нет никакой необходимости извиняться и/или тем более хвалить мои доши  :mig:  - фраза про флуд была сделана просто как наблюдение, не более того. На всякий случай извините меня, если задел Вас этой фразой ( :смайлик, отбивающий поклоны: )

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Уважаемый Вриндавана Чандра Дас, нет никакой необходимости извиняться и/или тем более хвалить мои доши  - фраза про флуд была сделана просто как наблюдение, не более того. На всякий случай извините меня, если задел Вас чем-то этой фразой (:смайлик, отбивающий поклоны


Спасибо! Но мне правда нравятся Ваши доши, хорошие, и это все отметили, почему мне нельзя. Вы меня ничем не могли задеть, поэтому тоже нет никакой необходимости извиняться. Это я виноват, и Вы меня извините, я совершенно не хотел Вас побеспокоить своим флудом. И теперь не хочу. Ой, кажется, это опять флуд. Простите и за этот флуд. Флуд про флуд какой-то получается. Я просто в шоке от своей глупости, ну правда, зачем я зафлудил эту тему и продолжаю флудить. Извините, а сами не извиняйтесь. Я виноват и должен четко это понимать. Ваш вопрос наглым образом взял и зафлудил. Это, конечно, бестактно с моей стороны. Так что беру свой флуд обратно, я был не прав. Извините. И за этот флуд извините. Я просто не знаю, как закончить речь, что-то меня зациклило. Ну вот опять...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> нет никакой необходимости хвалить мои доши


Доши отличные, чего уж там!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а мне нравится немножко флуда,а то всё по теме продавливать-безжизненно как-то.
Кстати,новый такой прикольчик вышел:


- Какие у Вас хорошие доши!
-От такого же и слышу! 

(Извиняюсь за отклонение от темы).

----------


## Ayodhya natha das

> Трансцендентный переводчик: Флуд (англ. Flood) = Праджалпа (санскрит).


Ну, коль уж пошла такая флудильня, то нет ли случайно в трансцендентном переводчике аналога термина *троллинг*  (от англ. trolling — блеснение, ловля рыбы на блесну)?  :cool:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А было дело .Всяко.

Форум  -это для кого-то нечто новое,а кому,уже  становится некой средой для общения.Особенно если уже  и про доши 100 раз обсуждали и про грибы, и про вегетарианское мыло,которое не мылиться,и про детей, и про разводы,и т.д. и т.п. .Вся эта чепуха надоела,а вот,люди живые всегда интересны:-)
Извиняюсь,снова не в кассу.
Можно отделить  тему,на крайний случай.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А еще флейм интересно тоже, прошу прощения, извините, пожалуйста, спасибо.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Ну, коль уж пошла такая флудильня, то нет ли случайно в трансцендентном переводчике аналога термина *троллинг*  (от англ. trolling — блеснение, ловля рыбы на блесну)?


Наверное, аналогом троллинга является _апарадха_.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> А тема совместимости риса с горохом пока не раскрыта, как я вижу  , придется как-то самому выкручиваться. Хотя выбирать продукты из тех, что вообще доступны в том месте, где я живу - квест еще тот...


Из общения с врачом аюрведы Уджджвала Ниламани пр. я узнала, что ЛЮБОЙ рис, кроме сорта басмати, способствует выделению слизи организмом, и как следствие - повышение капхи. Из гороха самый безопасный в этом плане - маш-дал. Поэтому если готовить кичри из басмати с машем, то таких проблем с весом не возникнет. А если еще и без соли - то тем более. Но лично я без соли кушать как-то не могу))) И насчет специй, все правильно, прабху Враджендра Кумар написал.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Наверное, аналогом троллинга является _апарадха_.


Ну это вряд ли...)

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Из общения с врачом аюрведы Уджджвала Ниламани пр.


Недавно художником был... Уже врач Аюрведы... Конъюнктура?

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Недавно художником был... Уже врач Аюрведы... Конъюнктура?


Он художник по совместительству, и врач-аюрведист хороший. Кстати насчет его картин - это еще спорный вопрос. Лично мне не очень. А вот как доктор аюрведы - вполне. Он даже индивидуальные чаванпраши готовит. Вполне успешно причем.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Он художник по совместительству, и врач-аюрведист хороший. Кстати насчет его картин - это еще спорный вопрос. Лично мне не очень. А вот как доктор аюрведы - вполне. Он даже индивидуальные чаванпраши готовит. Вполне успешно причем.


Классно! А я думал наоборот... А что такое индивидуальные чаванпраши?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

как страшно жить,что ни съешь-везде слизь.вот оно-зло!

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Слизкая слизь. Тут где-то предлагали праноедение. Мож, вот оно - выход ?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Для слизи может и выход

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Классно! А я думал наоборот... А что такое индивидуальные чаванпраши?


Ну то есть он готовит чаванпраш с учетом конституции организма (доши), + обязательно смотрит индивидуальный гороскоп по здоровью, ну и состояние здоровья - разумеется. Он добавляет в чаванпраши при необходимости золото и другие металлы (очищенные и приготовленные по всем правилам аюрведы). Ну и дает еще рекомендации, если необходимо - различные упражнения, например, или составляет индивидуальные диеты. Если четко следовать его рекомендациям - очень хорошие результаты. Сам чаванпраш он делает на основе гхи и меда.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Ну то есть он готовит чаванпраш с учетом конституции организма (доши), + обязательно смотрит индивидуальный гороскоп по здоровью, ну и состояние здоровья - разумеется. Он добавляет в чаванпраши при необходимости золото и другие металлы (очищенные и приготовленные по всем правилам аюрведы). Ну и дает еще рекомендации, если необходимо - различные упражнения, например, или составляет индивидуальные диеты. Если четко следовать его рекомендациям - очень хорошие результаты. Сам чаванпраш он делает на основе гхи и меда.


Всё ясно... Я то дурак думал что Чаванпраш имеет одну классическую неизменную формулу. И что вот так прямо в Томске и готовит каждому свой индивидуальный чаванпраш? И бхасмы золота с другими металлами тоже сам делает? Ртутью с мышьяком не балуется?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Всё ясно... Я то дурак думал что Чаванпраш имеет одну классическую неизменную формулу. И что вот так прямо в Томске и готовит каждому свой индивидуальный чаванпраш? И бхасмы золота с другими металлами тоже сам делает? Ртутью с мышьяком не балуется?


В моем гороскопе как раз одни ртуть и мышьяк в индивидуальном чаванпраше. Бхасмы эти я в миксере аюрведическом делаю. Миксер кстати из Керала заказал.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Всё ясно... Я то дурак думал что Чаванпраш имеет одну классическую неизменную формулу. И что вот так прямо в Томске и готовит каждому свой индивидуальный чаванпраш? И бхасмы золота с другими металлами тоже сам делает? Ртутью с мышьяком не балуется?


Зря высмеиваете, прабхуджи. Металлы он сам не готовит - они у него с собой уже готовые. Все необходимые травы - тоже. Да, прямо так в Томске и готовил, когда приезжал. Здесь он только гхи и мед закупал у преданных, да еще аюрведические препараты, названия которых я даже и не старалась запомнить. Ртуть тоже добавляет - очищенную как положено, не из градусника (это я специально для Вас, на всякий случай))) Но не всем. Например для Е.С. БВ Садху Свами добавил. И вообще - мне неприятен Ваш тон общения, если честно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> И вообще - мне неприятен Ваш тон общения, если честно.


А какой у него должен быть тон, если он сам является авторизованным специалистом Аюрведы, скорее всего ведущим среди (по крайней мере) всех русскоязычных? Какой у него должен быть тон, если он, имеющий собственную клинику и практику, знающий все аюрведические шастры, практики, методы и направления, видит постоянно вокруг доморощенных "аюрведистов", со своими т.н. авторскими программами?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Лично я никого не высмеиваю и высмеивать не собирался. Видимо Вам показалось. Так бывает на интернет-форумах. Извините, если мой тон показался Вам неприятен. 

Мне крайне интересна тема классической Аюрведы. А уж тема Расашастры, лечения зольными металлами и ядами, особенно. Это ж высший пилотаж в Аюрведе. Граничащий с большими рисками. Применяемый тогда, когда другие более безопасные методы не оказывают должного эффекта. Очень впечатлён смелостью доктора. Видимо он обучен должным образом.

Да и не хватает знаете ли общения с настоящими специалистами в этой теме. Потому и спрашиваю. 

Вот сижу и смотрю в Чарака Самхиту (Чикитсастхана 1.62-74), где классический рецепт Чйаванапраша изложен. Ни одного металла не вижу... Посмотрю думаю Аштанга Хридайам Самхиту (Уттарстхана 39.33-41), тоже ни одной бхасмы. Интересно. Видимо какие-то конъюнктурные инновации... 

Прямо все 46 остальных компонентов Чйаванапраша (кроме мёда и гхи) с собой привозит? Амалаки как положено свежий везёт?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

интересно  БХ САдху Свами в курсе,что он ртуть кушает?
Говардханадхари пр-а в стандартном Чьяванпраше тоже ртуть содержится?и какую она роль играет?я чтот-то привыкла считать,что она яд,пусть даже и очищенная

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ой,написала до того,как прочла ВАше последнее сообщение,что в клaссический рецепт чьяванпраша металы не входят.
тем более интересно,осведомлен ли Бх Садху Свами что его лечат ртутью.
как-то пару месяцев назад просили молится за его здоровье..это интересно,до-или после лечения?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

кстати спасибо Вам огромное,ГОвардханадхари Пр,за консультацию в прошлом году (я спрашивала о маме),я дала местному доктору Ваши рекомендации,она составила 2 чурны,которые я отправила маме,как впоследствии узнала,ей значительно облегчило ее состояние-у нее было хроническое воспаление легких,как осложнение после операции на них,и лечению антибиотиками не приносило пользы.
к сожалению,врачи ее продолжали лечить,или вернее не лечили от рака,а потом обнаружилось,что у нее был тромб в сердце-а сосвсем не метастазы,как говорили врачи.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Харе Дханвантаре! Будьте здоровы! Слава Богу, что маме стало легче...

Местный доктор, составивший чурны, был из Раджкота, как я понимаю? 

Классический Чаванпраш не содержит ни одного яда или зольного металла.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

мама к сожалению тело оставила-она жаловалась на сердце,но врачи списывали все на метастазы в легких,типо они давят на сердце,и не лечили..оказалось-тромб.тут только наверно шунтирование помогло бы :sed: 
но по крайней мере принимая чурны,у нее прошел кашель и хрипы в легких,хоть какое-то ей облегчение было.
да,врач из Раджкота.местная.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Очень жаль Вашу маму... Примите мои соболезнования...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

благодарю!но Кришна о ней позаботился,свекровь сказала,что мама оставила тело в благоприятный день-день ухода Бхишмадевы.я в этом ничего не понимаю правда :smilies: но прасада мама немало скушала.надеюсь,что хорошее рождение получила.

пс-простите все,заоффтопила я тему :sed:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Ну раз так, значит у мамы всё хорошо! 
Да и я что-то заоффтопился совсем, простите...

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> интересно  БХ САдху Свами в курсе,что он ртуть кушает?
> Говардханадхари пр-а в стандартном Чьяванпраше тоже ртуть содержится?и какую она роль играет?я чтот-то привыкла считать,что она яд,пусть даже и очищенная


Да, он конечно же знает. Очищенная ртуть не является ядом. Ядом являются примеси. Металлы, приготовленные правильным образом, насколько я поняла - в аюрведе используются вовсю. Я не могу сказать сейчас, какую роль играет ртуть, не помню просто (доктор мне подробно объяснял это, но я,к сожалению, уже забыла).

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

[QUOTE=Ananga Manjari d.d.;57277

как-то пару месяцев назад просили молится за его здоровье..это интересно,до-или после лечения?[/QUOTE]

Это после того, как он прошел лечение в Индонезии. С Уджджвала Ниламани он встретился уже в конце апреля, а лечение по его методу начал во второй половине мая. Искренне надеюсь, что все же соблюдает все рекомендации (за исключением, к сожалению, временного запрета на поездки). Кстати, ртути в его чаванпраше очень мало - гораздо больше золота.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Хм... а вообще классический Чаванпраш в природе существует? То есть его еще кто-то делает? Потому что куча же фирм в Индии что-то производит, и у всех разное. И часть этой продукции запрещена к ввозу в Европу, поскольку содержит ртуть, "согласно рецепту".

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> А какой у него должен быть тон, если он сам является авторизованным специалистом Аюрведы, скорее всего ведущим среди (по крайней мере) всех русскоязычных? Какой у него должен быть тон, если он, имеющий собственную клинику и практику, знающий все аюрведические шастры, практики, методы и направления, видит постоянно вокруг доморощенных "аюрведистов", со своими т.н. авторскими программами?


При всем моем уважении к Говардхандхари прабху все-таки хотя бы не насмешливый. Я не специалист, и не могу знать какой специалист специалистистее)))

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Лично я никого не высмеиваю и высмеивать не собирался. Видимо Вам показалось. Так бывает на интернет-форумах. Извините, если мой тон показался Вам неприятен. 
> 
> Мне крайне интересна тема классической Аюрведы. А уж тема Расашастры, лечения зольными металлами и ядами, особенно. Это ж высший пилотаж в Аюрведе. Граничащий с большими рисками. Применяемый тогда, когда другие более безопасные методы не оказывают должного эффекта. Очень впечатлён смелостью доктора. Видимо он обучен должным образом.
> 
> Да и не хватает знаете ли общения с настоящими специалистами в этой теме. Потому и спрашиваю. 
> 
> Вот сижу и смотрю в Чарака Самхиту (Чикитсастхана 1.62-74), где классический рецепт Чйаванапраша изложен. Ни одного металла не вижу... Посмотрю думаю Аштанга Хридайам Самхиту (Уттарстхана 39.33-41), тоже ни одной бхасмы. Интересно. Видимо какие-то конъюнктурные инновации... 
> 
> Прямо все 46 остальных компонентов Чйаванапраша (кроме мёда и гхи) с собой привозит? Амалаки как положено свежий везёт?


Дело в том, что вышеупомянутый доктор уже 20 лет живет в Индии, в Гималаях, и все это время обучается у своего учителя-аюрведиста, индуса. Там своя сампрадайя. Насколько я поняла, они вовсю пользуются зольными металлами, насчет ядов - сказать не могу, но вроде он упоминал. Но в чаванпраши он яды не кладет))) 
Да, он возит с собой необходимые компоненты, а кое-что покупает на местах в аюрведических центрах и магазинах. Металлы он покупает в Индии, причем, говорит, что продают их во многих местах, но он берет только в надежных, а таких - всего два или три, которые он знает. Не помню сейчас, сколько точно - то ли 2, то ли 4 года он провел в пещере в Гималаях, и там ему что-то открылось относительно металлов. Это помимо его учителя, но как я поняла, учитель подтвердил эти знания. Лучше с ним самим общаться на эту тему, конечно. В смысле - с Уджджвала Ниламани прабху.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Хм... а вообще классический Чаванпраш в природе существует? То есть его еще кто-то делает? Потому что куча же фирм в Индии что-то производит, и у всех разное. И часть этой продукции запрещена к ввозу в Европу, поскольку содержит ртуть, "согласно рецепту".


Не знаю))) Но мне хорошо подходит тот, что в красной такой баночке)))

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Не помню сейчас, сколько точно - то ли 2, то ли 4 года он провел в пещере в Гималаях, и там ему что-то открылось относительно металлов. Это помимо его учителя, но как я поняла, учитель подтвердил эти знания.


Потрясающе!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в классической Аюрведе предусмотрено такое откровение? Без насмешек, просто интересно.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Да какие насмешки? 

В классической Аюрведе есть шастры прежде всего и всё покоится на них.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Линк 




> Вам будет предоставлена возможность личных консультаций с доктором Уджвала Ниламани (Олег Губский) с определением вашей физиологии и конституции. В зависимости от ваших недугов подбор очистительных аюрведических препаратов, основанных на натуральных травах, а так же индивидуальный Чаванпраш — это смесь трав подходящих именно для вас, подобранных так же по вашему гороскопу в зависимости от ваших проблем с организмом и желаний что-либо улучшить и усилить в здоровье и жизни. Так же чем интересен Чаванпраш это то, что в нём присутствуют пеплы драгоценных металлов и минералов (золото, серебро, жемчуг, алмаз — подбирается индивидуально то, что вам нужно) — это самые сильные препараты, которые быстро и эффективно поднимают иммунитет, который сам справляется со всеми вашими недугами (лечатся даже такие серьёзные заболевания как рак и спид).


Рак и СПИД... Быстро и эффективно... Проездом... 
Потрясающе!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я потрясён,я потрясён(с)...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А еще вопрос, в Аюрведе упоминаются как-то другие системы лечения, т.е. не по стандарту?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

В Аюрведа-шастрах говорится об Аюрведе, никаких других систем лечения не упоминается. В своей практике врач Аюрведы должен придерживаться принципа _шастра-упадеша_ , то есть следовать наставлениям или стандартам Аюрведа-шастр.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Как же тогда должен относиться последовательный приемник Аюрведы к тому, что Садху Махараджа лечат ртутью не по Аюрведа-шастрам, а по личным откровениям?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как то всё это странно звучит...
Понятно, что надо основываться на шастрах, но сколько существует разных переводов и толкований одной небольшой шастры - Бхагавад-Гиты? Сотни, если не тысячи. Неужели гораздо более объемные тексты Аюрведы имеют лишь один всеми признанный перевод и толкование? Очевидно, что так не бывает. Поэтому сколько бы уважаемый *Говардхандхари прабху* не утверждал, что его Аюрведа самая аюрведическая, любой другой практикующий врач может сделать точно такое же заявление. И доказать что-либо в рамках форума никто не сможет. Да и вне рамок форума наверное тоже...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А кто-то хочет доказательств? Да кому они нужны? Людям нужны фокусы, они не хотят терять фокусников

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Дело как раз в том, что три главных текста - Чарака Самхита, Сушрута Самхита и Аштанга Хридаям - составляют классику Аюрведы, которая не работает с тяжелыми металлами, как они описаны в текстах по расашастре, еще и более поздних по времени появления.
Поверьте, прибегать в лечении очищенной ртутью, или хотя бы даже использовать зольные препараты - это надо обладать достаточно высокой квалификацией... В данном случае, индивидуальный Чйаванпраш - это, простите меня, обыкновенный "развод"...
И не будет разногласий в толкованиях, когда Вы читаете текст Аюрведа-шастр в оригинале! Тем более, понимание текста оригинала всегда раскрывается наставником...
Здесь возможно лишь сказать, что такой-то врач следует традиции или находится вне ее. Вот и все.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Понятно, что надо основываться на шастрах, но сколько существует разных переводов и толкований одной небольшой шастры - Бхагавад-Гиты? Сотни, если не тысячи.


 Приехали... Поздравляю... 



> Неужели гораздо более объемные тексты Аюрведы имеют лишь один всеми признанный перевод и толкование? Очевидно, что так не бывает.


Как для Вас, *Гокуланатх Прабху*, это бы не звучало странно, но Аюрведа-шастра традиционно изучается на языке оригинала, переводы не приветствуются, существует лишь по два-три основных классических комментария на каждый основной текст, тоже на санскрите. И потом, это медицина. Наука точная. Что там трактовать? Если в шастрах, в классическом рецепте Чйаванапраша нет зольных металлов, то на какой язык не переводи и как не трактуй, они там не появятся. 



> Поэтому сколько бы уважаемый *Говардхандхари прабху* не утверждал, что его Аюрведа самая аюрведическая


 Дорогой *Гокуланатх Прабху*, Аюрведа одна и она не моя. Конечно среди обилия "авторских аюрвед" Вы и меня хотите внести в список "авторов", однако попрошу Вас даже и не думать об этом. Доказывать что Аюрведа аюрведистее Аюрведы я не собираюсь. Однако, то, что ей не является - ей не является. Как ни крути...

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А кто-то хочет доказательств? Да кому они нужны? Людям нужны фокусы, они не хотят терять фокусников


Вот об этом и речь...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Тут мы сталкиваемся с фундаментальной жизненной правдой. Каждый приходит к тому, чего заслужил. Или получает сверх того вне программы - от божественных источников. Бороться с неавторитетными сектами за главенство традиционой религии - дело темное. Борьба с сектами не доказывает людям о тебе самом ничего. Разве что ты борец. Кто любит бороться - и тебя полюбит. А другие наоборот возненавидят. Но это никого не заставит расстаться со своими иллюзиями. С другой стороны, если ты несешь божественную силу, то расставание с иллюзиями должно как-то происходить. А фокусники должны быть разоблачены. Только вот все это касается личной жизни каждого, не бывает массового народного просветления.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Линк 
> 
> 
> 
> Рак и СПИД... Быстро и эффективно... Проездом... 
> Потрясающе!


Да нет, не проездом))) Он на связи с пациентами. И не однократно ведется назначение и наблюдение. Насчет СПИДа ничего не скажу, и потом - это Наталья, его менеджер... Сила рекламы...

----------

